
Physicists might have created quantum entanglement in bacteria (2018) - j1vms
https://thenextweb.com/science/2018/10/29/physicists-might-have-created-quantum-entanglement-in-bacteria/
======
rolph
the experiment is here:

[https://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/2399-6528/aae224/...](https://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/2399-6528/aae224/pdf)
[PDF]

from this page:

[https://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/2399-6528/aae224/...](https://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/2399-6528/aae224/meta)
[HTML]

------
ccvannorman
TLDR; we shined a light at some bacteria and according to the rules of quantum
mechanics those (atoms inside) bacteria are now entangled with the photons
that [hit/didn't hit] them.

Snore.

------
basicplus2
and Newton created gravity

